# Who's had the most sex in the world?



## Miss Fortune (Feb 20, 2011)

> *The world's biggest family: The man with 39 wives, 94 children and 33 grandchildren*
> By Daily Mail Reporter
> Last updated at 9:39 PM on 19th February 2011
> Comments (8) Add to My Stories
> ...



No offense, I'm just surprised he's not Mexican.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Feb 20, 2011)

Somehow, I'm not surprised he's Indian.


----------



## kazuri (Feb 20, 2011)

Maybe the most who is still alive, but I doubt it. Irresponsible selfish people have existed many many times before this guy.


----------



## Sora (Feb 20, 2011)

that man is my hero.....


----------



## Extasee (Feb 20, 2011)

Tappin' ass wherever he go.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 20, 2011)

He's a pushover compared to this.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2011)

Exploitation of the poor for sex, yay for progress.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 20, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> No offense, I'm just surprised he's not Mexican.



o_O Polygamy is illegal on Mexico. I don't know where did you got that idea. 



> Maybe the most who is still alive, but I doubt it. Irresponsible selfish people have existed many many times before this guy.



Pretty much this.


----------



## impersonal (Feb 20, 2011)

Some people have just one good-looking wife and have sex with her very often. It's better for everyone involved.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Feb 20, 2011)

Looking at the photos, he only has one slightly attractive wife.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 20, 2011)

Manly tears 

But in all seriousness, that is quite peculiar.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 20, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Somehow, I'm not surprised he's Indian.



TBH I thought he was going to be some rich Arab.  They seem to have loads of wives and children.


----------



## abcd (Feb 20, 2011)

let this be a good advertisment for us indians 

I will practice monogamy i promise !!


----------



## Ceria (Feb 20, 2011)

What the fuck does he do to support that kind of family? 94 kids? put a rubber on that thing bro.


----------



## Altron (Feb 20, 2011)

Ceria said:


> What the fuck does he do to support that kind of family? 94 kids? put a rubber on that thing bro.


Apparently he still is not stopping here even wanting to go to the US to marry.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 20, 2011)

too bad he hasnt learned quality over quantity, 

dem be some ugly bitches.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 20, 2011)

This doesn't mean he's had the most sex, just had some sex that resulted in children.... >.>


----------



## Bioness (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah I think a few hundred years ago there was another Indian with 400 children he was a prince, anyway there is no good that comes from what this man is doing.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 20, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Yeah I think a few hundred years ago there was another Indian with 400 children he was a prince, anyway there is _no good that comes from what this man is doing._



Definitely not good. 

He must spend a lot of money feeding everyone, buying clothes (if he does that) and whatnot....


----------



## Mio (Feb 20, 2011)

Must have been drunk that day


----------



## Sky is Over (Feb 20, 2011)

Just to be a hater, why not have Maury stroll around and give some paternity tests?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 21, 2011)

After a while having kids must cease to be exciting.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 21, 2011)

Mio said:


> Must have been drunk that day



True dat, what a hag. and the rest of them aren't much better. definitely fishing at the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 21, 2011)

FLUFFY G said:


> Looking at the photos, he only has one slightly attractive wife.



Where? I don't see her. 

Edit


And when are they gonna finish painting the house? I thought it was a palace until I click the link.


----------



## Divi (Feb 21, 2011)

Sky is Over said:


> Just to be a hater, why not have Maury stroll around and give some paternity tests?



Oh god yes.   Maury would have a field day with this guy.


----------



## Gino (Feb 21, 2011)

whoooolllleeee new meaning to balls of steel.....


----------



## Evolet (Feb 21, 2011)

Mandom said:


> He's a pushover compared to this.



fuck yeah bonobos.


----------



## Adagio (Feb 21, 2011)

Im afraid the rule "quality over quantity" applies here..


----------



## Punpun (Feb 21, 2011)

Evolet said:


> fuck yeah bonobos.



Bonbos are the best.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Feb 21, 2011)

Dear god man...


----------



## Netorie (Feb 21, 2011)

How the hell. That's just too much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

To answer title: probably some Bangkok prostitute who started at age 6. 

I remember reading about this guy before. It explains a lot of things.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 21, 2011)

Bonobos are still ahead Mr. Crazy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 21, 2011)

About this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

But those aren't people. 


Even though I wouldn't mind hittin' that.


----------



## Esponer (Feb 21, 2011)

Most _wives_. Ron Jeremy or someone similar has probably had the most _sex_.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm still banking on child prostitutes myself.


----------



## muishot (Feb 21, 2011)

Adagio said:


> Im afraid the rule "*quality over quantity*" applies here..



What are your criteria for "quality?"  A hot looking girl may not have a tasty *****.  Her **** might be very painful to bone.  On the other hand, a not so good looking females may have the best tasting **** and is just a joy to bone.  Her **** might gives your penis the pleasure beyond your wildest dream.  

However, I am a shallow guy.  I would never tap those ladies.  If they are average looking, then I will but they are not.


----------



## muishot (Feb 21, 2011)

Esponer said:


> Most _wives_. Ron Jeremy or someone similar has probably had the most _sex_.



I can't believe you said Ron Jeremy and not Hugh Heffner.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Ron Jeremy is verile and gets paid to bone hundreds of women. Heffner is just a lecherous old man. He couldn't possibly bone as many girls as Ron.


----------



## muishot (Feb 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ron Jeremy is verile and gets paid to bone hundreds of women. Heffner is just a lecherous old man. He couldn't possibly bone as many girls as Ron.



We are discussing who has the most sex in their lifetime; so if Heffner entire life he has sex with many more women than Jeremy.  And if you include porn star like Ron, then there are many other porn star who has just as much if not more.  Hugh Heffner is not a porn star but he sure as hell have sex with tons and tons of sexy women.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

It's possible, but his age advantage isn't big enough to close the gap of Ron's sexual escipades. For pleasure Heffner may have banged 1, maybe 2 broads a day. Ron is paid to bone. He does it all day long. Then he goes home and bangs his girlfriend. There's a massive difference.


----------



## Xerces (Feb 21, 2011)

Holy shit. One lucky bastard.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 21, 2011)

Bonobo may be more human than humans if that makes sense. Even our best bet (Ron or a child prostitute) got nothing on them.


----------



## dixie (Feb 21, 2011)

Remembering birthdays must be tough!!


----------



## Quincy James (Feb 21, 2011)

How does he keep them all from fighting? The jealous must be really intense 
Not to mention his house must smell awful.


----------



## Glued (Feb 21, 2011)

This man is a hero


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Bonobo may be more human than humans if that makes sense. Even our best bet (Ron or a child prostitute) got nothing on them.


 Sorry, but only Rob Zombie can be more human than human.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 21, 2011)

Look at him in the eye and I dare you to say that again


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

If I do, would he rape me and eat my brain?


----------



## Punpun (Feb 21, 2011)

If you do you would probably engage in some consensual sex yes.


----------



## Mangopunch (Feb 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If I do, would he rape me and eat my brain?



if you're nice he'll let you choose the order you prefer, raping first or eating the brain.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 21, 2011)

People like him are the reason why our planet is having such a population crisis.


----------



## tashtin (Feb 21, 2011)

What the Fuck is this? Why is this news... I've had sex with 100+ women - why isn't the daily mail running a story on me. 

Daily mail bitches don't know


----------



## DemiFiend (Feb 21, 2011)

Besides this post, I am speechless...


----------



## Shanoa (Feb 21, 2011)

Enclave said:


> People like him are the reason why our planet is having such a population crisis.



Agree
also i hope he was kidding about going to America >>


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Feb 21, 2011)

Aint got nothing on the late great Wilt Chamberlain, he could have filled the L.A staple center with all the women he banged.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 21, 2011)

Disgusting.

Th......this is just unnecessary.


----------



## David (Feb 21, 2011)

The fight over his inheritance will be a big one.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd LOL hard if it turns out that after dna testing half of the kids aren't his


----------

